
How Sharing, RoboCars, and 3D Printing Can Reinvent Industrial Detroit - adampludwig
http://techonomy.com/2014/09/sharing-robocars-3d-printing-can-reinvent-industrial-detroit/
======
hernan604
i wonder when someone will make a 3d printer that can print more 3d printers
to build something very big

